# Sollten Eltern überwachen Handy-Nutzung ihrer Kinder?



## Reneary (26 September 2014)

Ich habe einen 15 Jahre alten Tochter und sie hat ein iPhone, da war sie 11. Ich dachte, das war zu jung, aber meine Frau bestand darauf. Allerdings folgt meine Tochter nie irgendwelche Regeln über die Verwendung des Mobiltelefons. Es ist ausschließlich für Schüler an der Schule verboten, ihre Handys während des Unterrichts zu nutzen und ihre mobilen Geräte sind, sollen abgeschaltet werden.
Unerwartet, als ich ihr Telefon Aufzeichnungen überprüfen, fand ich, dass sie seit mehr als hundert Mal eine SMS während des Unterrichts und macht über mindestens 10 Anrufe pro Tag. Früher war sie eine sehr gute Schülerin, aber da hat sie dieses Telefon hatte ihre Qualitäten haben rutschte und sie hat sogar einige Klassen gescheitert. Also, habe ich eine komplette Block auf ihr Telefon für Anrufe und SMS während der Schulzeit. Nun, als ihre Mutter fand, dass, schrie sie mich an und sagte, dass ich nach Möglichkeiten, um sie in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen suchen. Ich war wirklich frustriert. Ist es so schlimm, auf Telefonnutzung ein Kinder Zelle zu überprüfen, um sicherzustellen, dass sie nicht zu missbrauchen?


----------



## H. Pilch (26 September 2014)

Hallo Reneary!

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Du und Deine Frau nicht einer Meinung seid. Ihr müsst zuerst eine gemeinsame Linie finden.
Sind ihre Noten wirklich schlechter geworden? Liegt das nur am Handy oder gibt es da auch andere Gründe für die Verschlechterung?

Unter Umständen wäre eine Wertkarte für das Handy besser, wobei sie ein Limit pro Monat bekäme, das sie vertelefonieren kann. Habt ihr an Handyentzug oder an ein altes Modell/Seniorenhandy für sie gedacht? Damit könnte sie immer noch telefonieren und SMS schreiben, aber sonst nichts mehr damit machen.

Die einfache Möglichkeit ist, nichts zu tun und ihr alles durchgehen lassen - mit der Möglichkeit, dass sie die Schule nicht schafft. Wenn ihr das Telefonierverhalten Eurer Tochter regelmentieren wollt, so wird es fast sicher sehr VIEL Geschrei und Geschimpfe von eurer Tochter geben. Da müsst Ihr wieder gemeinsam auftreten und eine gemeinsame Linie verfolgen.



Ich persönlich lasse die Tafel - wenn ich eine schwierigere Skizze in Farbe gezeichnet habe - gerne abfotografieren. Die Schüler sollen das Bild dann an die Kollegen weitergeben. Dadurch haben die Schüler eine weitere, bessere Skizze, als das was sie üblicherweise abzeichnen.

MfG
Edi

Werbung für Mathematik:
WWW.GEOGEBRA.ORG
WWW.GEOGEBRATUBE.ORG


----------



## CarlosSimmer (25 Februar 2016)

Mich würde interessieren was darauds geworden ist, kannst du mal was zur weiteren Entwicklung sagen bitte ?
Danke, Carlos


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2016)

Öhm ...
Der Beitrag ist von 26 September 2014 und der Einsteller ein Gast.
Glaubst Du daß Du da noch eine Antwort kriegst?


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2016)

Trotzdem, Handyüberwachung einer/s Jugendlichen ist nahezu unmöglich, ohne dessen Persönlichkeitsrechte zu verletzen. Man kann allenfalls die Kosten begrenzen, den Rest (Inhalt) hat man schlicht weg als Dritter nicht im Griff.

Heute hat mich meine 11jährige gefragt, ob sie einen Instagram-Account haben darf. Na und, warum nicht?


----------



## Quasimodo (6 Januar 2017)

Bei Android Handys kannst DU Uhrzeiten einstellen, zu denen sie ein und automaitsch ausgeschalten sind


----------



## Querdenker1 (9 August 2017)

Unterdessen gibt es Jugendschutz Apps die genau das leisten


----------

